# 3ds!!W



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Who is getting it ?? I am tomorrow at 9 am I plan to be the first one in the door!! I am camping out side my gamestop with food from sonic and a battery powered space heater!!!, so far no one behind me!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

frow what i heard,the 3ds acts weirdly if you turn the 3d effects up to much


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

protoypes are bound to have defects, and i accept that, plus 3d tech is new for handhelds so I accept that as well


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

and its not acting weirdly it is just the full 3d effect requires twice as much power for the lcd screen be cause it has to transmit the image twice from different angles.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Piece of crap..buy a 3D Samsung, PS3, Gaming computer, Home Theater, and your set.

LOL kidding. When the PSP gen 6 comes out you will be pissed you wasted your money on that toy lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I knew that you'd have something to say about this Albino. You techy.

Just because, in some S.E. Asain country, they had 3D TV with no glasses in airports. Why don't we have it? they got brain cancer!!!

Eventually...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't sell a single one all night. Only one guy even called to ask about it. Not a good sign.

By the way, you can actually trade in your old DS, any version, for 20,50,75, or 100 bucks off a new 3Ds. How bizarre.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I didn't sell a single one all night."

What? Do you sell them TOS? I'm starting to get confused as to what you do for a living...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

just got mine(well just got home to post this had it for 4 hours now) as soon as youtube processes it Ill link the youtube vid in a new thread


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cam said:


> Piece of crap..buy a 3D Samsung, PS3, Gaming computer, Home Theater, and your set.
> 
> LOL kidding. When the PSP gen 6 comes out you will be pissed you wasted your money on that toy lol


egreed. plus I am pretty sure that the you arent supposed to play for more than thirty minutes because 3d is so bad for your eyes. And on top of all this my 4th gen ipod touch has better graphics.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

*shrug* I have a DS, and while I did have a lot of fun playing Castlevania, I've got to say I'm thoroughly disappointed in the games that come out for the handheld systems.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

its because most games for handhelds are shovelware and aren't meant to be good but to be "popular" with all the little kids who buy them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

geez 101.....no wonder you can't get a date......


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Owwwiee!

Hey, I got an idea... how about a dating site strictly for geeks? She-geeks are hot but hard to find, so creating a whole new site to attract them might help you find DS playing girlfriends aplenty.

Hmmm... I see big buck$ potential here...


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

loha I can get dates and all that it is just when I want a real relationship the girls I end up with are total sl*ts.

and tos there is already a geek dating site http://www.gk2gk.com


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoa!
I knew it was a good idea.


----------

